# ayuda con driver de compresion



## razorclaus (Oct 4, 2011)

Alguien tiene idea que driver es este, carece de marca modelo etc. Lo único que tengo son medidas y fotos. Es de dos pulgadas y diafragma de 75mm titanio. La idea es conseguir el reparo de este driver, ya recorrí algunas casas sin suerte de conseguirlo, tampoco lo conocen. Lo unico que vi parecido a esto es el reparo D3300ti de selenium que aparentemente reúne las condiciones físicas y creo que entraria perfecto en el grupo magnetico, mmm, no se a ver que me dicen ustedes.


----------

